# How do I get my number back?



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I renewed my membership on the ttoc website and my membership number has vanished, what did I do wrong?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You need up update your signature with your new membership number which should have been sent out to you  The older style 'W' numbers are now being phased out.


----------

